# SAP Pco mit Balluff Kamera



## ToSchum (28 Dezember 2021)

Guten Tag,
 frohe Weihnachten euch allen. Wir wollen von SAP Pco in den Linien einsetzen. Bisher klappt es ganz gut. Aber nun haben wir eine Fall der uns ins Grübeln bring. Wir wollen eine Balluff Kamera
einsetzen. Ansprechen klappt ganz gut aber wir haben Probleme mit der Rückantwort. Wir bekommen etwas, aber wir können es nicht übersetzen. Wir wissen das es ein Byte Array ist und es umwandeln müssen, um es am SAP MII es an zu können. Wir wissen das die Balluff Kamera UInt16 Werte als Byte erwartet, aber wie könne wir  das Byte Array im Pco wieder zurück wandeln. String geht nicht Byte Array lehnt der Pco ab, Kann jemand dabei unterstützen????

Vielen Dank 
Torsten


----------



## Lazarus™ (28 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht so (Pascal Beispiel):


```
type
  TData = array[0..1] of Byte;
  TDataValueToUInt16 = record
    case UInt16 of
      0: (Data2:Byte; Data1: Byte);
      1: (Value: UInt16);
  end;
```

So hast du Zugriff sowohl auf die Bytes und auch als UInt16;


----------



## ToSchum (28 Dezember 2021)

Hey, da ist eine gute Idee. Aber wir befinden uns im Pco.  Da habe ich kaum Möglichkeiten. Nur die Funktionen vom Pco.
Wir können noch nicht einmal den Roh-Output an MII durch leiten, dann meckert MII, dass es nicht XML Konform ist.
Die Funktion stinglength meldet zwar ein Ergebnis, aber es wird nicht als Array erkannt. Alles schon sehr komisch.

Achso, das erste Byte wird auch nicht richtig erkannt.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## volker (3 Januar 2022)

ist die cam opc-server oder hängt da noch ne sps zwischen?
kannst du mal nen screenshot schicken von dem array?
wie sieht das array aus wenn du das z.b. mit ua-expert liest.
wenn ich mich nicht schwer vertue kann der pco ein array of char lesen


----------



## ToSchum (3 Januar 2022)

Hallo und frohes neues Jahr.
Die Kamera wird direkt per TCP angesprochen. Da hängt nichts dazwischen. Der Pco spricht direkt per Socket mit der Kamera.
Wie das Byte Array aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, da der Pco keine Einsicht darauf gibt. 

Mfg Torsten


----------



## volker (4 Januar 2022)

hmm. macht die sache nicht leichter.
schau mal hier ob eins der tools geeignet das array zu laden





						Sonstiges - Gutes TCP/ UDP Tool zum Testen von TCON usw.
					

Hallo,  bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem guten Tool zum empfangen/senden via Ethernet um SPS PC Verbindungen zu testen.  Kann jemand etwas empfehlen?




					www.sps-forum.de


----------

